# Virtual Field Trips



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.educationworld.com/a_tech/tech/tech071.shtml

I came across virtual field trips on Internet4Classrooms (they have free summer lessons too!) I was wondering if anyone had tried one? It looks like it has lots of options. 

Christie


----------

